# What's alfalfa supposed to smell like?



## kirbyultra (May 12, 2009)

I know how a fresh lush cut of timothy smells like... but I got a bag of alfalfa from a reputable pet store and in my opinion the alfalfa stinks. I don't know if that's just how it smells or if it's a bad bag of hay. 

It smells sort of like a smelly gym sock in the summer. Ick. Is that weird or what!

The stems look ok to me... but the leaves are crushed and tiny.


----------



## aurora369 (May 12, 2009)

I personally hate the smell of alfalfa. It smells even worse when it gets peed on.

I used it once with a foster litter, and haven't used it since. I just fed my foster babies a high quality pellet with a good protein percentage and grass hay. 

Your alfalfa looks like mine did. It's got really stiff stalks and very soft leaves that fall off easily.

--Dawn


----------



## Maureen Las (May 12, 2009)

LOL I think alfalfa smells good in an odd way 
like cut grass???


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (May 12, 2009)

your alfalfa sounds moldy-do not feed this,,study gi statsis and chances are you won,t feed it anyway,..sincerely james waller


----------



## kirbyultra (May 12, 2009)

I was afraid someone would say mold.

I'll try to pick up a bag this weekend from a different storeand see if they both smell the same. 

Toby's going through so much stress with medication right now. And he actually prefers the alfalfa stems to the timothy. I don't know whether to stop feeding it to him or what. Maybe just give him less until the weekend.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 12, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> It smells sort of like a smelly gym sock in the summer. Ick. Is that weird or what!


No type of hay should have a smell like you describe.Hay that isn't moldy smells kinda sweet. Itry to look forhay that is clean, isn't dusty and smells good. If it smells musty I don't buy it (you won't always see mold but you can certainly smell it)


----------



## kirbyultra (May 12, 2009)

Ai yi yi. I will feed Toby just timothy hay with his Oxbow alfalfa pellets until the weekend. I am disinclined to buy another bag from the same store. What a disappointment, because that place usually has really good quality stuff. I bought my 50 lb box of timothy there and it's great. :expressionless

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DeniseJP (May 13, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It smells sort of like a smelly gym sock in the summer. Ick. Is that weird or what!
> ...



I agree -hay should have a dried in the sunshine grass kind of smell - alfalfa smells "greener" to me than timothy but it does not smell bad. That musty smell is mold - take it back to the store where you got it and get a refund. 

Denise


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 13, 2009)

Guess it doesn't really matter that you hate the smell, as timothy hay is recommended for adult rabbits anyway ... alfalfa is more often given to young'uns or breeding buns to increase calcium intake.

Lago Library: All about Hay

Maybe your local rescue would appreciate a bag ?


----------



## kirbyultra (May 13, 2009)

I tossed it already. As I was posting this and reading all your replies, the bag of alfalfa was on my desk... I didn't notice it until it hit me - my eyes are watering and I've been sneezing like crazy. I don't usually react that way to hay. I think you're right, it's probably mold. I tossed it immediately ssd:

My smaller bun is only a couple months old. The alfalfa is for him. :blushanoor thing is also on Albon medication right now. I am trying to fatten him up but no alfalfa hay for the next few days until I can get to a different store isn't helping. He is a good hay eater, really loves both alfalfa and timmy but he doesn't eat a whole lot of the bunny basic 15/23 pellets. He usually eats hay first and later on picks at the pellets. When I got him 1.5 weeks ago it was the opposite because he wasn't familiar with hay at the pet store. But he is so skinny that he fits in between the play pen fence wires... he was starting to fatten up but then I started the medication for his coccidia on Mondayand now I think he is not gaining the speed that I thought he would. It's a lot of changes for a small bun. He eats a poops well at least. Please wish me and Toby good luck!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 13, 2009)

Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I think that breeders sometimes boost a rabbit's weight on cheerios and oats.. (?)
Not sure about whether or not a little one should have it, though...


----------



## kirbyultra (May 18, 2009)

I got some new alfalfa from a different store. I can't say that I like the smell of alfalfa but it certainly does not _stink_ like the other bag. The little dried leaves of the alfalfa are still on the stems too. This bag is definitely in better shape!


----------



## TexasMari (May 20, 2009)

In my opinion, alfalfa smells sweet like tobacco or tea. It really smells fresh. I wouldn't feed the bag of the stuff you have now. Find a feed store that sells hay and buy a bale for much cheaper. I got a 60 lb bale two weeks ago for $15 bucks.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 20, 2009)

I can't buy a 60lb bale. I really only need about... 5 lbs at most. I just have 1 baby bun and he won't be a baby forever, god-willing  

The last time I bought a 50 lb box of timothy, I got in big trouble with my husband. what's a househld with 2 rabbits gonna do with 50 pounds of hay in the coat closet? :shock:lol


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 20, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I think that breeders sometimes boost a rabbit's weight on cheerios and oats.. (?)
> Not sure about whether or not a little one should have it, though...



I've never heard of cheerios being used. I feed my rabbits oats daily- not to add weight, but it adds a healthy flesh condition if given in moderation.

I also feed an even higher amount to babies. The oats are a good source of energy and also seem to help with digestibility over weaning. Unlike many other breeders, I have never lost a baby, other than peanuts or DOA's. I contribute that to my oats!


----------

